# Why are men with long, well looked after nails frowned upon, but women with the same aren't?



## ilovelongnails

So much for equal rights. I happen to be a straight male with a nail obsession, who thinks that clean, well looked after and real long nails (no longer than an inch ideally) are just incredibly beautiful, aesthetically pleasing and fun to polish/flaunt. I think my obsession nust have started at a young age, because I remember watching my grandmothers and mother filing, manicuring and polishing their beautiful long natural nails. Ever since that first memory, I can always remember dreaming of one day having beautiful long natural nails like theirs, which I could call my own. Unfurtunately, being a (straight) male, this has proven to be difficult, due to a myriad of societal pressures. I am now 30 and for the last 15 years now I have continued to dream about growing my own beautiful, long nails. For a man, I have quite feminine hands (due to working at a computer for years), and fairly long nailbeds (although I am 100% straight, and am only sexually attracted to women).

In my teens, I attempted growing my nails discreetly, but always got found out by my mother eventually, who guilt trip me (by calling me "gay" or something) into cutting my nails immediately. I always found it torturous to do so, when all I really wanted was to keep growing them into the beautiful, long, perfectly manicured nails my mother and grandmothers always had. I know it's out of the ordinary for a guy to want (and have) beautiful long, manicured, polished nails, but eventually, after a few extensive bouts of depression, I decided to just go for it and take whatever consequences would arise from it would be worth fulfilling my lifelong dream for.

I moved to Thailand on my own for a year. What better place to make a start (lots of Thai men and women have immaculate, very long, beautiful nails). I began applying nail strengthener, pushing my cuticles back as far as possible, and after about 5 or 6 weeks all ten of my nails were starting to get longer. I continued filing them regularly (oval shape) and once they had gotten to about 3/4 inch long, I began applying polish on a regular basis (mostly baby pink, clear or French manicures). Whilst roaming Thailand, as was to be expected, I began to get stared at, mocked and ridiculed (with names like "faggot", "poofter", "gayboy", etc) on a fairly regular basis, mostly by Western tourists and expats. Eventually I learned to just ignore the abuse and hold my head up high, on occasion even going out of my way to show off my beautiful long natural nails, by folding my arms so they could clearly be seen, or by tapping my nails against any solid surface I could find (I still can't kick this habit now, much to the annoyance of people nearby). Despite everything, my nails became a great source of pride for me; I was totally in love with them, especially as they started to grow extremely strong and long. For the most part, Thais wouldn't even look twice at my nails. Very long nails on a man is not at all uncommon in Thailand, but tourists still seemed to treat it like a huge deal, even though my (by now over an inch long, and usually baby or fuschia pink polished) nails had caused to harm to anybody else in any way.

What intrigues me is the following: Why is it considered perfectly "normal" and "acceptable" for a woman to polish/grow her nails long, and then flaunt them proudly and openly in public without anybody so much as batting an eyelid (and in fact, giving compliments); yet, when a man does exactly the same thing, all of a sudden he's the devil incarnate and deserves to be shunned, ridiculed and stared at with utter contempt? What happened to equal rights? Gender equality has to be a two way street. Some females like to dress up and act in ways which would have been considered "manly" only a couple of decades ago, but as a society we've learned to grow out of that idiotic nonsense for the most part. By the way token, I don't see why a man doing something which has traditionally been deemed "feminine" or "girly" should be given hassle over it, especially when he is causing no harm whatsoever to anybody else. If I was committing a crime with a victim by choosing to grow, file, look after and polish my nails, maybe they'd have a point, but what I do with my own body doesn't concern anybody else so long as I don't harm anybody else in the process. To the people who don't like long nails (especially on guys, even if they are well looked after), the answer is simple: don't grow your nails. I, on the other hand, derive hours of pleasure from growing and caring for my nails, and after years of being deprived of this desire, I don't intend to stop any time soon because I'm having far too much fun. If other people don't like it, that's their problem, not mine.


----------



## Nic1986

I have no idea why people can't simply accept other people as they are. I see nothing wrong with anyone (male, female, straight, gay or otherwise) taking pride in themselves.

I have to say, your nails are gorgeous. I'm jealous! I can't grow my nails that long. They either get in the way of daily life, or they break off (again, daily life). I keep them rather short, but I do like to polish them. Like you, it brings me a lot of pleasure to shape and polish my nails (and its always nice to get compliments on them).

Just be who you are, and keep painting those lovely nails of yours. And, for what its worth, men polishing their nails is becoming more of a trend. I've noticed a lot more nail polish made specifically for men. They're usually nudes, navys and olives, but its a start, right? I also notice a lot more guys at the nail salon these days too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi

women have the same issues with different things.  Trust me, if I didn't shave my arm pits and wore a sleeveless top, I would get picked on, harassed, called names, etc.

has nothing to do with equal rights or gender equality.  You are confusing the terms.  This is society and the stereotypes within that society's culture.   In some societies, your nails are accepted.  In others, it isn't. 

Do what makes you happy and comfortable.


----------



## mishtol

Well, I see nothing wrong with men growing their nails long. I'd love to flaunt those beautiful well-taken cared of nails if I could. Sadly, mine frays and chips all the time. There are 3 reasons why people judge other people 1. They just don't like it on themselves. 2. They wanted it, but they can't so they project it to others. and 3. They're envious of what you have. Don't mind them cause after all, you're the only one to represent yourself. Nobody (the law is exempted) should dictate what you have to be or what looks right for you.


----------



## theloveroflongnails

The nails on this person are so beautiful. Yes I agree with men wanting to have nice nails. Sometimes I have seen men having more beautiful nails then women even though women can have lovely nails.

The nails on this person are very well shape, great curve and painted beautifully. I am quite impressed.

So yes again, beautiful on men for sure.


----------



## theloveroflongnails

Nic1986 said:


> I have no idea why people can't simply accept other people as they are. I see nothing wrong with anyone (male, female, straight, gay or otherwise) taking pride in themselves.
> 
> I have to say, your nails are gorgeous. I'm jealous! I can't grow my nails that long. They either get in the way of daily life, or they break off (again, daily life). I keep them rather short, but I do like to polish them. Like you, it brings me a lot of pleasure to shape and polish my nails (and its always nice to get compliments on them).
> 
> Just be who you are, and keep painting those lovely nails of yours. And, for what its worth, men polishing their nails is becoming more of a trend. I've noticed a lot more nail polish made specifically for men. They're usually nudes, navys and olives, but its a start, right? I also notice a lot more guys at the nail salon these days too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think you have the most beautiful nails I have ever seen. I love all the different colours you use. Keep them beautiful.


----------



## normalguy

I have been wearing acrylic nails about 18 mos., american style ( softer white tips ) and amazed at how many compliments I get from women who are strangers. Started as a joke to get my wife having hers done again and have had them ever since. I go once a month for fills. Usually the tech keeps them about 1/8" past my finger and rounded to the shape of my natural nail, never color polish, just normal pink and white. Do everything I did before and don't even think about them now. Always keep them clean and they do get dirty when I am working and that can't be helped.

I think most men would try them but too timid to take the chance because they might get teased or laughed at and I haven't found that to be the case, the opposite really. Mine used to be ugly because broken or ripped while working and that is a thing of the past now. I was timid also the first month letting them be seen but you really can't hide nice looking nails and the first compliments entail a long explanation of sorts but have never gotten a negative reaction. I only had to wear them until my first fill date and that was to have them taken off and as they say the rest is history and now can't think of not having them.

My wife has the same style only a little longer ( 1/4" ) and a brighter white tip and get even more compliments when we are out together and a lot of women hide their nails when they see ours. We both go to a great nail tech, no hot shops for us and enjoy going. She does the normal once every three weeks and I do once every four. Learned more about my nails than I ever thought about. If men could get over society hangups I think more would wear them and should try it once. They can always be taken off at anytime if it doesn't work for them. A good manicure once a month is a must for me even if I stop wearing acrylics as I know too much now about nails.


----------



## randyk

ilovelongnails said:


> So much for equal rights. I happen to be a straight male with a nail obsession, who thinks that clean, well looked after and real long nails (no longer than an inch ideally) are just incredibly beautiful, aesthetically pleasing and fun to polish/flaunt. I think my obsession nust have started at a young age, because I remember watching my grandmothers and mother filing, manicuring and polishing their beautiful long natural nails. Ever since that first memory, I can always remember dreaming of one day having beautiful long natural nails like theirs, which I could call my own. Unfurtunately, being a (straight) male, this has proven to be difficult, due to a myriad of societal pressures. I am now 30 and for the last 15 years now I have continued to dream about growing my own beautiful, long nails. For a man, I have quite feminine hands (due to working at a computer for years), and fairly long nailbeds (although I am 100% straight, and am only sexually attracted to women).
> 
> In my teens, I attempted growing my nails discreetly, but always got found out by my mother eventually, who guilt trip me (by calling me "gay" or something) into cutting my nails immediately. I always found it torturous to do so, when all I really wanted was to keep growing them into the beautiful, long, perfectly manicured nails my mother and grandmothers always had. I know it's out of the ordinary for a guy to want (and have) beautiful long, manicured, polished nails, but eventually, after a few extensive bouts of depression, I decided to just go for it and take whatever consequences would arise from it would be worth fulfilling my lifelong dream for.
> 
> I moved to Thailand on my own for a year. What better place to make a start (lots of Thai men and women have immaculate, very long, beautiful nails). I began applying nail strengthener, pushing my cuticles back as far as possible, and after about 5 or 6 weeks all ten of my nails were starting to get longer. I continued filing them regularly (oval shape) and once they had gotten to about 3/4 inch long, I began applying polish on a regular basis (mostly baby pink, clear or French manicures). Whilst roaming Thailand, as was to be expected, I began to get stared at, mocked and ridiculed (with names like "faggot", "poofter", "gayboy", etc) on a fairly regular basis, mostly by Western tourists and expats. Eventually I learned to just ignore the abuse and hold my head up high, on occasion even going out of my way to show off my beautiful long natural nails, by folding my arms so they could clearly be seen, or by tapping my nails against any solid surface I could find (I still can't kick this habit now, much to the annoyance of people nearby). Despite everything, my nails became a great source of pride for me; I was totally in love with them, especially as they started to grow extremely strong and long. For the most part, Thais wouldn't even look twice at my nails. Very long nails on a man is not at all uncommon in Thailand, but tourists still seemed to treat it like a huge deal, even though my (by now over an inch long, and usually baby or fuschia pink polished) nails had caused to harm to anybody else in any way.
> 
> What intrigues me is the following: Why is it considered perfectly "normal" and "acceptable" for a woman to polish/grow her nails long, and then flaunt them proudly and openly in public without anybody so much as batting an eyelid (and in fact, giving compliments); yet, when a man does exactly the same thing, all of a sudden he's the devil incarnate and deserves to be shunned, ridiculed and stared at with utter contempt? What happened to equal rights? Gender equality has to be a two way street. Some females like to dress up and act in ways which would have been considered "manly" only a couple of decades ago, but as a society we've learned to grow out of that idiotic nonsense for the most part. By the way token, I don't see why a man doing something which has traditionally been deemed "feminine" or "girly" should be given hassle over it, especially when he is causing no harm whatsoever to anybody else. If I was committing a crime with a victim by choosing to grow, file, look after and polish my nails, maybe they'd have a point, but what I do with my own body doesn't concern anybody else so long as I don't harm anybody else in the process. To the people who don't like long nails (especially on guys, even if they are well looked after), the answer is simple: don't grow your nails. I, on the other hand, derive hours of pleasure from growing and caring for my nails, and after years of being deprived of this desire, I don't intend to stop any time soon because I'm having far too much fun. If other people don't like it, that's their problem, not mine.


----------



## randyk

I'm a 64 year old straight male and I enjoy taking care of my nails and wearing nail polish.


----------



## hannanma

ilovelongnails said:


> So much for equal rights. I happen to be a straight male with a nail obsession, who thinks that clean, well looked after and real long nails (no longer than an inch ideally) are just incredibly beautiful, aesthetically pleasing and fun to polish/flaunt. I think my obsession nust have started at a young age, because I remember watching my grandmothers and mother filing, manicuring and polishing their beautiful long natural nails. Ever since that first memory, I can always remember dreaming of one day having beautiful long natural nails like theirs, which I could call my own. Unfurtunately, being a (straight) male, this has proven to be difficult, due to a myriad of societal pressures. I am now 30 and for the last 15 years now I have continued to dream about growing my own beautiful, long nails. For a man, I have quite feminine hands (due to working at a computer for years), and fairly long nailbeds (although I am 100% straight, and am only sexually attracted to women).
> 
> In my teens, I attempted growing my nails discreetly, but always got found out by my mother eventually, who guilt trip me (by calling me "gay" or something) into cutting my nails immediately. I always found it torturous to do so, when all I really wanted was to keep growing them into the beautiful, long, perfectly manicured nails my mother and grandmothers always had. I know it's out of the ordinary for a guy to want (and have) beautiful long, manicured, polished nails, but eventually, after a few extensive bouts of depression, I decided to just go for it and take whatever consequences would arise from it would be worth fulfilling my lifelong dream for.
> 
> I moved to Thailand on my own for a year. What better place to make a start (lots of Thai men and women have immaculate, very long, beautiful nails). I began applying nail strengthener, pushing my cuticles back as far as possible, and after about 5 or 6 weeks all ten of my nails were starting to get longer. I continued filing them regularly (oval shape) and once they had gotten to about 3/4 inch long, I began applying polish on a regular basis (mostly baby pink, clear or French manicures). Whilst roaming Thailand, as was to be expected, I began to get stared at, mocked and ridiculed (with names like "faggot", "poofter", "gayboy", etc) on a fairly regular basis, mostly by Western tourists and expats. Eventually I learned to just ignore the abuse and hold my head up high, on occasion even going out of my way to show off my beautiful long natural nails, by folding my arms so they could clearly be seen, or by tapping my nails against any solid surface I could find (I still can't kick this habit now, much to the annoyance of people nearby). Despite everything, my nails became a great source of pride for me; I was totally in love with them, especially as they started to grow extremely strong and long. For the most part, Thais wouldn't even look twice at my nails. Very long nails on a man is not at all uncommon in Thailand, but tourists still seemed to treat it like a huge deal, even though my (by now over an inch long, and usually baby or fuschia pink polished) nails had caused to harm to anybody else in any way.
> 
> What intrigues me is the following: Why is it considered perfectly "normal" and "acceptable" for a woman to polish/grow her nails long, and then flaunt them proudly and openly in public without anybody so much as batting an eyelid (and in fact, giving compliments); yet, when a man does exactly the same thing, all of a sudden he's the devil incarnate and deserves to be shunned, ridiculed and stared at with utter contempt? What happened to equal rights? Gender equality has to be a two way street. Some females like to dress up and act in ways which would have been considered "manly" only a couple of decades ago, but as a society we've learned to grow out of that idiotic nonsense for the most part. By the way token, I don't see why a man doing something which has traditionally been deemed "feminine" or "girly" should be given hassle over it, especially when he is causing no harm whatsoever to anybody else. If I was committing a crime with a victim by choosing to grow, file, look after and polish my nails, maybe they'd have a point, but what I do with my own body doesn't concern anybody else so long as I don't harm anybody else in the process. To the people who don't like long nails (especially on guys, even if they are well looked after), the answer is simple: don't grow your nails. I, on the other hand, derive hours of pleasure from growing and caring for my nails, and after years of being deprived of this desire, I don't intend to stop any time soon because I'm having far too much fun. If other people don't like it, that's their problem, not mine.


Really fantastic post. I am almost like this.


----------



## Guest

Girls hate it though...   Tbh I don't really like them (I'm a straight male) and i have a straight friend who has long nails, and I find it to be weird, but it's just because he says he's too lazy to cut them, so I respect that. I respect men who have long nails, but I still think it is kinda gross and weird. And when men paint their nails on their own, ugh, I don't like that. It's cute when their daughter paints their nails or something like that, but when they do it on their own..it's honestly just weird. I respect you guys' opinions but I myself find it just gross and weird.


----------



## LisaMarie999

(Shudders) Myself and no other woman I am aware of know of approves of this.  Masculinity is supremely attractive but there is nothing masculine about keeping long nails.   I don't know why certain men feel they have to appropriate everything that makes women unique and beautiful.   There is a movement trying to erase gender differences to make everyone look exactly the same.  It's such a tragedy.


----------



## Micheal1969

I think your nails are sexy as hell and even shaving legs is something I have thought about. It is girly but I like that feminine touch and some women are very fucking turned on seeing a guy express that side of himself, especially if it comes to outdoing the woman with even better nails, or wearing sexier lipstick than her. Like you said if it is sexy/classy and wild and makes you feel very deluxe and sexy then go for it!! Why not?? People have an issue with it then f*** them. always gonna have haters. They are just jealous, we support you!! -Micheal


----------

